
Ask HN: Why companies buy paid Dropbox today? - simonebrunozzi
I am doing some technology analysis on a few companies and services, and can&#x27;t find a good answer to why a company today would buy a paid Dropbox service, considering that in most cases Microsoft or Google already offer comparable services, and they&#x27;re certainly not going away anytime soon.<p>Any of you can shed some light?
======
mikece
1\. Familiarity: lots of people use Dropbox,

2\. Independence: I've known companies that switch between Microsoft's O365
and Google's G Suite (or some other option). If cloud/synch storage isn't
linked to your email provider that can be considered to be a Good Thing to a
lot of I/T decision makers.

3\. Security. Not really -- I would choose SpiderOak ONE for security
personally -- but Dropbox has done a lot of work to make I/T decision makers
believe they are a more secure choice than Google Drive or One Drive.

